# Klopft hier schon der Santy-Nachfolger an?



## Stalker2002 (25 Dezember 2004)

Ich sehe das gelegentlich die Bandbreitenlast deutlich ansteigt.
Ist das schon "Der-Neue"?

MfG
L.
(der froh ist, das das von ihm betreute phpbb-forum noch nicht verlinkt ist, da noch im aufbau...)


----------



## jupp11 (25 Dezember 2004)

Heise-Security schrieb:
			
		

> Trotzdem sollten alle Betreiber von phpBB-Systemen schnellstmöglich auf die Version 2.0.11 umstellen





			
				CB-Forum schrieb:
			
		

> Powered by phpBB 2.0.11 © 2001, 2002 phpBB Group


j.


----------



## Stalker2002 (25 Dezember 2004)

Das war gestern.
Wenn du dir den verlinkten Heise-Artikel von heute 17:59 Uhr anschaust, dann siehst du, das es aktuell nicht um den highlight-Exploit geht.
Da ist momentan etwas mehr am bröseln...

MfG
L.


----------



## jupp11 (25 Dezember 2004)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist momentan etwas mehr am bröseln...



wo ist da was am bröseln? 

klick mal auf den Balken , dann wird  die die aktuelle Bandbreite angezeigt , die liegt 
noch nicht mal im Ansatz bei dem was gewisse Herrn mit ihren "DOSen" veranstaltet haben. 

j.


----------



## Stalker2002 (25 Dezember 2004)

jupp11 schrieb:
			
		

> klick mal auf den Balken , dann wird  die die aktuelle Bandbreite angezeigt , die liegt
> noch nicht mal im Ansatz bei dem was gewisse Herrn mit ihren "DOSen" veranstaltet haben.



Ja, derzeit.
Vorher waren aber Peaks dabei, die waren schon deutlich über dem Hintergrundrauschen.

MfG
L.


----------



## BenTigger (26 Dezember 2004)

Der Balken zeigt nicht nur Forumsaktivitäten an, sondern auch die abrufe der diversen Hauptseiten, da die alle auf dem Server liegen


----------



## Heiko (26 Dezember 2004)

Ihr dürft nicht vergessen, dass ich mich nicht auf die Sicherheit der Skripte verlasse. Vor den Skripten wird auf Apache-Ebene jede Eingabe (POST und GET) geprüft und nur das durchgelassen, was "gut" aussieht.
Ich bin zwar nicht so vermessen, zu glauben, dass das absolut sicher ist, im Vergleich zu einem "nackten" Server ist das aber schon wesentlich besser.


----------



## Heiko (26 Dezember 2004)

Ich habe grade mal nachgeschaut.
Seit gestern ca. stehen wir massiv unter Santy-Anfragen.
Die Filterebene nimmt die aber noch vor den Skripten raus.


----------



## Counselor (27 Dezember 2004)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Seit gestern ca. stehen wir massiv unter Santy-Anfragen.


Gerade aufgenommen von einer kleinen Suchmaschine:


----------



## Heiko (7 Februar 2005)

Nur zur Info: seit heute früh kommen hier massiv Anfragen rein, die offensichtlich auf einen Santy zurückzuführen sind.
Aktuell wurden ca. 600 Rechner gesperrt, die an dem Angriff teilnehmen.


----------



## Heiko (7 Februar 2005)

Mittlerweile mehr als 1.000 Rechner.


----------

